# لماذا تحلو البنت المسلمة فى عينى؟



## morgan-10 (5 يونيو 2012)

انا اسمى ماجد بج انا تعبان قوى 
بجد ساعدونى 
دى تانى مرة احب بنت مسلمة واحول اتخلص منها بصعوبة جد
الاولى كانت معايا وكانت مخطوبة ومسبناش بعض الا لما انا اقنعتها يوم حنتها بالذهاب اليها
كانت مش عاوزة تروح حنتحها وكانت ناوية ان هى تهرب من بيتها مش معايا لكن بسببى انا
وانا اقنعتها ان هى تروح وكانت معايا بقلها سنة ونصف كنت بحبها وهى كمان وتعبت قوى لما سبتها
ودى تانى مرة برضو اقع مع بنت مسلمة وانا دلوقتى مش عارف حتى الغى تفكيرى بيها 
حاجة صعبة جدا
مع انى انا اعرف بنات مسيحين كتير من اصحاب اختى واختى رشحتلى بنات كتير منهم بس انا مش عارف حتى ابص عليهم 
مش قادر حتى افكر فيهم مش علشان انا دلوقتى بحب وحدة مسلمة لالالا
الاحساس دا كان بيجيلى قبل حتى لما انا عرف البنتين المسلمين دول وانا عارف خطورة ئلى انا بعملو دا بس انا مش عرف افكر فى بنات مسحين خالص 
بجد دى مشكلة كبيرة فى حياتى انا خايف من ان انا اقع 
وانا مش عاوز دا خالص لان انا مسيحى ومش هاعرف ابقى غير كدا
بجد انا تعبان


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يونيو 2012)

*حبيبي دائماً الشعور بالمصاعب والتحديات التي تقف في وجه العلاقة يؤدي لمضاعفة المشاعر ، ولهذا تتضاعف مشاعرك تجاه الفتيات "المستحيلات" .*

*وهذا ما يحدث معهن أيضاً .*

*وأقترح عليك أن تقطع هكذا علاقة نهائياً من اللحظة الأولى اختصاراً للعذاب ، وأن تجبر نفسك على ذلك ، إلا إذا كنت مستعداً لخوض تبشيرها والهروب معها للخارج .*


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2012)

*يعنى انت بتحب المسلمه عشان مسلمه .... مثلاً ....*
*ولا انت بتقع فى - الانجذاب - ومش بتفرق معاك انها مسلمه .... *

*عموماً حاول تنضج شويه انت لسه صغير .. 
رغم انى معرفش سنك **بس انت لسه صغير من حيث المشاعر ..*
*واعمل كنترول على نفسك .. مش اى واحده تشوفها تحبها .. *

*اتعلم ضبط النفس ..!!*
​


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2012)

سلام لشخصك يا عزيزي وأخي الحبيب
صديقي الحلو: حاكم نفسه خيرٌ من حاكم مدينة، وأي شيء يتعب الضمير عادة بيكون هناك شيء خاطئ فيه، والإنسان عادة ينخدع من شهوته وينجذب نحو ما هو مستحيل، قد تكون لعدة اسباب نفسيه متداخله، تحتاج لوقفة جادة مع النفس، لأن متى عُلِمَ السبب يسير الإنسان في الطريق الصحيح للعلاج من كل أوجاعه الداخلية والتخلص من كل ميول يضر نفسه، وطبعاً الموضوع لا يخص مسلمة من مسيحية، الموضوع يخص ميل القلب من الداخل، لأن المشكلة أننا كلنا ننظر لما هو في الخارج وليس ما في الداخل، مع أن من الداخل يخرج كل ميل سواء نحو الصح أو الخطأ، فالمشكلة يا أخي الغالي، هو في الداخل، وليس من الخارج، لأن هذه نتيجه، وأنت تحتاج لأب روحي مُحنك يستطيع ان يُميز مصدر السلوك، هل هو مشكلة نفسيه تحتاج لعلاج طبيب مختص، لأن الأب الروحي ليس طبيب نفسي بالطبع، أم تحتاج لتوجيه روحي سليم !!!

المهم ما هو الغرض الأساسي الذي يجعلك تشعر أن هذا الموضوع برمته غير صحيح، هل فقط لكونك مسيحي أم هناك سبب آخر !!! وتحديد الإجابة - ليس لي أو للمشاركين - بل لنفسك في قلبك من الداخل هو الذي يُحدد طريقك الصحيح، مع العلم أن المسيحية ليست دين، بل حياة في الله وليست خارجاً عنه ... أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز في كنيسة الله، النعمة تملأ قلبك فرحاً وسلاماً آمين فآمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

*سلام و نعمه اخى...*
*انا الحقيقه مش عارفا احدد إنجزابك للفتاه المسلمه...*
*اسمع دائما عن الصداقات بين الشباب.. و خصوصا الشاب الذى لا ينوى على إرتباط و ليس مستعد لإرتباط حقيقى إن كان مسلم يذهب لمصاحبت فتاه مسيحيه و إن كان مسيحى يذهب لمصاحبت فتاه مسلمه... لا اعلم لماذا!! لكنى ارى هذا كثيرا...*
*إحتمال لإن الشاب يريد تمضيه وقت و خروج و لا يريد إرتباط!! لإن لو حاول الشاب الخروج و التقرب من فتاه مسيحيه تحاول هى سريعا ان تعرفه على اهلها(و يحدث نفس الشىء مع الفتاه المسلمه مع الشاب المسلم) .. و هذا لا يرغب به الشباب..لهذا يفضل ان يصاحب فتاه من دين اخر ليكون هذا هو المخرج..*
*و اوقات للاسف الموضوع يتطور و يصبح  حب ....*
*اعتقد من يفعل هذا يأتى بالشقاء لنفسه...*
*حاول تضبت نفسك.. و فكر دايما إن ما تفعله مع الفتاه المسلمه و تربتها عاطفيا بك.. قد يفعله اى شاب مسلم مع اختك....*

*الرب معك اخى-- صلى و إطلب من الرب المعونه..*


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2012)

اخ مرجان , لو استمريت فى السكة دى هتجيب لنفسك مصايب , لو مش خايف على نفسك على الاقل خاف على اهلك , لأنك عارف انك لو ارتبط بواحدة مسلمة اهلك هيتمرمطوا معاك , ده غير انك ماشى فى سكة الاختلاط مع الظلمة والهلاك , لازم تروح الكنيسة وتكلم اى اب كاهن او اب اعترافك وتقدم توبة وتمشى فى خطوات علاج وضبط نفس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يونيو 2012)

فاهماك و حاسة بيك ... ربما يكون انجذابك ليهم لانك شايفهم اجمل شكلا او بيهتمو بنفسهم اكتر او بيعاملو انوثتهم بطريقة كويسة عكس بعض البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملو مع الانوثة على انها ضعف و قلة ادب و نادرا ما بيبصو فى مراية .. ماشى و وارد برضه عشان الممنوع مرغوب و كل حاجة بعيدة بنشوف جمالها و بس .. عمرك فكرت احنا بنعشق القمر ليه لو انه كله عيوب و صخور ؟ عشان بعيد ... انت بتعشقهم عشان متاكد انك مش عارف توصلهم مش شايف عيوبهم عاجبك فكرة المستحيل و الممنوع و تحدى القدر ..... اللى انت فيه مش محتاج لا كاهن ولا طبيب نفسى ... انت محتاج تفكر و تاخد قرارك بنفسك ...
انت ضميرك واجعك و حاسس ان دة غلط بس مش عارف توقفه ... هسالك سؤال و جاوب عليه لنفسك ... انت ضعيف ؟ انت عبد ؟ مين اللى بيتحكم فى التانى قلبك ولا عقلك ولا بتحكم الاتنين ؟ طب و اللى انت فيه دة حب بجد ؟ طب ايه هو الحب ؟ تعشقها و تهيم بيها و اغانى و مش هتجوز غيرها ؟ ولا تشوف فين مصلحتها و تنفذها لانك بجد بتحبها و بتخاف عليها ؟ 
احييك على شجاعتك فى اول مرة انك ضغطت على قلبك و نفسك و قدرت تحكمها و وصلت البنت لفرحها .. راحت فين الشجاعة دى ؟
طب اعذرنى لغبائى ... بس تضمن منين ان البنت اللى بتحبها دلوقتى مش *بتجر رجلك* ؟ مسمعتش عن بنات بيجيبو الشباب باى طريقة ؟ طيب لو هى بجد بتحبك .. فين خوفها من دينها و اهلها ؟ هتجبك اكتر من اهلها اللى ربوها ؟ ليه تعرفك من اد ايه و عاشت مع اهلها اد ايه ؟ لو مرة باعت اهلها تضمن منين انها متبعيكش لو اتجوزتو و زهقت من الحياة معاك ؟ اما تهرب معاك مرة وارد جدا تهرب منك فى التانية ؟ 
افترض انك اتجوزتها .. ولادك مسيحيين ولا مسلميين ؟ هتكبر فى ودانهم ولا هترشم عليهم الصليب ؟ هتهرب و تعمدهم و مين اللى هيشربهم الايمان ؟ اذا كانت الام هى اشبين طفلها فى العماد ... 
و متقوليش هى ناوية تبقى مسيحية ... عايزة تبقى مسيحية عشانك يبقى متلزمش المسيح فى حاجة .. دة مش ايمان فى دقيقة الحال يتغير و لو مرة اتخانقت معاك هتشتمك انت و المسيح فى ساعة واحدة ... لانها اصلا مش مؤمنة بالمسيح دة بتحبك انت !! 
ركز و فكر و اسال نفسك و جاوب بصراحة و بمنطقية متجاوبش الاجابات اللى تريحك .. جاوب بالحق ... انت مسيحى و غالى اوى على قلب المسيح متجرحهوش و اوعى تسيب ايده عشان اى حد مهما كان مين الحد دة ... الهك و حبيبك اغلى من كل البشر
ربنا معاك و يسندك


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2012)

*أخى ماجد ... طالما اخترت بحريتك دينك فيجب عليك ان تتحمل بل تلتزم بتشريعاته و قوانينه التى ستحكمك .. و كذلك هى 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*عارف موقفك بيفكرني بأية ؟
هقول وحاول تركز ف الكلام وتاخد معناه وجوهرة ، مش شكله


من شهر كنت شغال ف شركة
وكان ميعادي ف الشركة الساعة 8 الصبح
وكنت بقوم من النوم 6 الصبح
كان لما المنبه بيرن ، بيكون عندي حلين :
1- مفكرش خالص ف الراحة واقوم اغسل دماغي
2- افكر لدقيقة واحدة ف اني انام شوية كمان

عارف ف كل مرة فكرت فيها انام 5 دقايق زيادة ؟
مكنتش بقوم م النوم ، ولا بروح الشغل 
وفضل دة مستمر معايا ، لحد ماسيبت الشغل وضاع عليا بسببو اصلا .

انت كمان
لما تكون داخل ع غلط ، متفكرش اطلاقا ، ابعد عنه بدون تفكير
اقطع العلاقة بدون كلام ولا تفاصيل ولا سماع ولا اي حاجة
الغلط مش الاستمرار ، الغلط هو البداية

صدقني 
ف النهاية اللي هينقذك قرار
مش استمرار .
*


----------



## morgan-10 (5 يونيو 2012)

white.angel اخويا
بقولك انا عندى 24 سنة ولو انت قريت كويس هترف ان انا اعرف بنات مسحين كتير بس انا مش بحب البنت المسيحية او معنديش انجذاب حقيقى ليها فهمت


----------



## morgan-10 (5 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك يا اخ Critic
انا عارف دا بس هعمل ايه 
الرب تمجد ويحليلى المشكلة دى


----------



## nahed hanna (5 يونيو 2012)

اعجبني رد (شقاوة قلم) قيل ما انا اقصده بس بطريقه أحسن شويه


----------



## morgan-10 (5 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك يا اخت شقاوة قلم 
بس انا مش بفكر فى دا ولا هى بتفكر فى دا انا لما ارتبط بالتانية مفكرتش بكل دا ولا هى
زى ميكون ان دى ئلى مش هلاقى زيها انا بمر بكل مراحل الحب بس مش بفكر فى اخر مرحلة وئلى هى الجواز
وهى كدا
انتى عارفة انا سالت راهب فى دا ئلى دا شيطان وبيحلى دا فى عنيك علشان تهرب من المسيح 
والانسانة ئلى معايا دى قمة الاحترام بس هى جت كدا معاها لكن معايا دى مشكلة وتجارب
بس انا مش قادر اسيطر على نفسى لما انجذب ليهم بتبقى صعبة قوى عليا
ارحمنى يارب
واقف جنبى


----------



## morgan-10 (5 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخ علمانى 
وربنا يساعدنى من الخروج من المحنة دى


----------



## morgan-10 (5 يونيو 2012)

شكرا يا كيرلس 
انا فهمت مثلك دا بس مشكلتى انى قبليها مش بكون طبيعى بيبقى صعب شوية 
علشان دى مش حالة دى مشكلة 
ربنا يسعدنى واشكرك على كلاممك الرائع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2012)

*أنا بقول إن الممنوع مرغوب

طيب إنت ما فكرتش ليه البنت المسلمة عايزاك أوى كدة

إيه يعنى فيك إيه أكثر جاذبية من الشباب المسلم ؟؟؟

إيه مثلا :
ح تضمن إنك مش حتتجوز عليها
ح تضمن إنك ما تقولهاش إنتقبى قى يوم من الأيام 
ح تضمن إنها ح تاخد ثواب لما فخامتك تبقى مسلم 
ح تضمن ولائك لها ........ 

فطبعا ح تلعب عليك 
و سورى يعنى 
إنت لقمة سائغة 
فاهمنى و لا لأة ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## TELLER (6 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقد يا اخ مورجان انك الوحيد القادر على حل مشكلتك*

*لانك الوحيد الذى تعرف ما الذى يثيرك فى الفتاة المسلمة*
*وهل هى مشكلة اخريين من الشباب المسيحى*
*لان المسيحى فى الخارج ينجذب للفتاة الغربية وفى الداخل منجذب للفتاة المسلمة*
*فهل تعانى الفتاة المسيحية من مشكلة ما !*
*اعتقد انك الوحيد القادر على حل مشكلتك لانك الوحيد  الذى تعرف ما الذى يثيرك فيها*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

morgan-10 قال:


> اشكرك يا اخت شقاوة قلم
> بس انا مش بفكر فى دا ولا هى بتفكر فى دا انا لما ارتبط بالتانية مفكرتش بكل دا ولا هى
> زى ميكون ان دى ئلى مش هلاقى زيها انا بمر بكل مراحل الحب بس مش بفكر فى اخر مرحلة وئلى هى الجواز
> وهى كدا
> ...


*
انا اسفة لو قولتلك ان دة مش حب ... انت مش بتحبها انت مفتون بيها ... و صدقنى مش معنى الكلمة دى انى بقلل من مشاعرك بالعكس تماما .. انك تكون مفتون بيها يعنى اللى بيحركك مشاعرك و بس من غير تفكير فى المستقبل .. الافتتان مشاعر حلوة اوى بس للاسف مؤقتة و مالهاش عمر ... غير الحب .. الحب بيكون اهدى و اطول و عقلانى جدا .. لو كان حب كنت اول حاجة فكرت فيها الجواز و الارتباط و ولادك منها هيكونو شكلهم ايه و هتربوهم ازاى و انكم تعجزو سوا و تفضلو تحبو بعض لاخر لحظة فى عمركم و تشوفو ايه المشاكل و تتغلبو عليها ... لكن هنا فين كل دة ؟؟ فين احلامكم ؟ فين الحلول للمشاكل ؟ فين الواقعية فى الحب دة ؟
بس اللى انت فيه دة له ميزة حلوة اوى ... انك تقدر تتغلب عليه بس محتاج شوية وقت ... يعنى ادى نفسك فترة كدة متكلمهاش و لا تحاول تفكر فيها .. هنقول حدود شهرين او 3 شهور بالكتير و صدقنى ما هتفكر فيها تانى و لا هتيجى على بالك .. او لو عرفت غيرها و كلمت غيرها مش هتفتكرها تانى برضه .. بدليل انه كان فيه واحدة قبلها و تعبت شوية اما سيبتها بس اما اتعرفت على دى نسيت الاولى و بقت مجرد ذكرى و حبك الجديد نساك القديم تماما ... لو كان القديم حب مكنش اتنسى .. و لان الحالتين متشابهيين ف اللى انت فيه دة مش حب واقعى ... دة حب سينما و بس .
مع احترامى لكلام الراهب ... بس الموضوع مش فكرة شيطان و بس .. الفكرة انك انت نفسك عندك فراغ عايز يتملى .. محتاج تحس بالحب زيك زى شباب كتير اوى و اللى بيجى فى سكتك و شايفه ينفع يشبع الاحتياج دة بتكون شخصية غلط مش اكتر ... و عارفة برضه ان الاحتياج دة مش هيتملى فى يوم وليلة ولا هقولك صلى و صوم و مطانيات بقا .. لا هقولك انت كويس انك عارف ان الشخصية اللى انت معجب بيها دى غلط و ان ضميرك مش مرتاح دى فى حد ذاتها حاجة تتحسب فى صالحك .. فاضل انك تعترف ان الحاجة الوحيدة اللى خلتك تنجذب ليها هى انك عطشان للحب ..
 صدقنى بامانة ربنا عارفة انه مش سهل انك تبعد فى لحظة و عارفة انك هتتخنق و تتضايق و كل حاجة هتحس بيها فهماها .. بس دة افضل بكتير ما تعمل غلطة تندم عمرك كله عليها ... ربنا يحميك يارب و يحافظ عليك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *اعتقد يا اخ مورجان انك الوحيد القادر على حل مشكلتك*
> 
> *لانك الوحيد الذى تعرف ما الذى يثيرك فى الفتاة المسلمة*
> *وهل هى مشكلة اخريين من الشباب المسيحى*
> ...



*هههههههه تيلر اخرتك معايا وحشة اوى :t33: امتى ربنا هيكرمك و تطلع المسيحيين من دماغك ؟؟
تعانى الفتاة المسيحية من مشكلة ما ؟؟ 
اة عندنا فتحة زيادة فى مناخيرنا :smile02 ..... متعممش يا تيلر ... عشان على الجانب التانى انا اعرف شباب مسلميين بيحبو بنات مسيحيات لدرجة الجنون مش مجرد افتتان و دورو على قنوات شرعية لاتمام الزواج و البنات رفضو ( عشان الفتيات المسيحيات دول كانو عقلانيات ) اعقل من الشباب اللى وقعو فى حبهم على جذور رقبتهم .. الكلام دة حصل بجد و انا اعرفهم شخصيًا و الكلام اتحكالى من الطرفين .. و العجيبة ان انا اللى كنت بعقل الشباب المسلم يا تيلر ....
بالنسبة المسيحى اللى بيسافر ينجذب للبنات الغربية .. على اعتبار ان الشباب المسلميين بيسافرو و يدورو على البدو فى اوروبا و ينجذبو ليهم مش كدة ؟؟:smile02 ألنبى على قلبك تقول كلام منطقى حبة *


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *اعتقد يا اخ مورجان انك الوحيد القادر على حل مشكلتك*
> 
> *لانك الوحيد الذى تعرف ما الذى يثيرك فى الفتاة المسلمة*
> *وهل هى مشكلة اخريين من الشباب المسيحى*
> ...


 *تعال وانظر إلى الحال هنا سوريا كمثال ، كثير من المسلمين يقولون لي بأن فتياتكم (اي المسيحيات) عنصريات جداً ضد المسلمين ، ونتمنى ولو صداقة بريئة أو حديث مطول دون أن نحصل عليه . :t33:*:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## TELLER (6 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههه تيلر اخرتك معايا وحشة اوى :t33: امتى ربنا هيكرمك و تطلع المسيحيين من دماغك ؟؟*
> *اهدى كدة يا دكتور شقاوة وغلاوة الجهاز الهضمى والجهاز التنفسى وجهاز العروسيين تسيبى المشرط*
> *تعانى الفتاة المسيحية من مشكلة ما ؟؟ *
> *اة عندنا فتحة زيادة فى مناخيرنا :smile02*
> ...


* اما مسالة الخارج فهذا الكلام سمعته بالفعل من شباب مسيحى  من ان رغبة كثير من الشباب فى السفر و الاقتران بشقراء  مع ملاحظة ان هذا اسهل بكثير للشاب المسيحى منه للمسلم  الذى يبحث عن البدو يا عصبية*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *
> اهدى كدة يا دكتور شقاوة وغلاوة الجهاز الهضمى والجهاز التنفسى وجهاز العروسيين تسيبى المشرط
> 
> لا مادام حلفتنى بالغاليين يبقى لازم اهدى :scenic:
> ...



*صدقنى الاقتران بالعنين الخضرا و الشعر الاصفر حلم كل العرب بس زى ما انت قولت كدة الشباب المسيحيى فرصتهم فى السفر اكبر فمتاح ليهم اكتر .. لكن المسلميين ماهواش زهد دة عملا بمبدأ على (اد لحافك مد رجليك ):smile02 *

*و لو ناوى تكمل النقاش ياهادى يارايق انت ... نفتح موضوع تانى بدل ما نبوظ الموضوع للراجل هو مش مستحمل*


----------



## TELLER (6 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صدقنى الاقتران بالعنين الخضرا و الشعر الاصفر حلم كل العرب بس زى ما انت قولت كدة الشباب المسيحيى فرصتهم فى السفر اكبر فمتاح ليهم اكتر .. لكن المسلميين ماهواش زهد دة عملا بمبدأ على (اد لحافك مد رجليك ):smile02 *
> 
> *و لو ناوى تكمل النقاش ياهادى يارايق انت ... نفتح موضوع تانى بدل ما نبوظ الموضوع للراجل هو مش مستحمل*


 

*حددى القسم وافتحى الموضوع وانا تحت امرك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *حددى القسم وافتحى الموضوع وانا تحت امرك*



انا شخصيا مش عايزة اقول حاجة تانية انت ناوى تتكلم اتفضل اختار القسم و افتح الموضوع و ابعتلى اللينك و انا تحت امرك يا تيلر انا عندى كام تيلر يعنى :blush2:


----------



## TELLER (6 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا شخصيا مش عايزة اقول حاجة تانية انت ناوى تتكلم اتفضل اختار القسم و افتح الموضوع و ابعتلى اللينك و انا تحت امرك يا تيلر انا عندى كام تيلر يعنى
> *هو تيلر واحد لو اكرر تبقى كارثة*
> :blush2:


 
*يا سلام  كانى بقرا روشتة*
*وانا كمان اوضحت الموضوع من كل جوانبه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *يا سلام  كانى بقرا روشتة*
> *وانا كمان اوضحت الموضوع من كل جوانبه*



هههههههه دة على اساس انك بتعرف تقرا الروشتة اصلا :t33: ولا على اساس انك معرفتش تقرا الكلام دة كمان :smil15:
خلاص نورتنى يا سيدى


----------



## morgan-10 (6 يونيو 2012)

ايه يا ابنى ئلى انت بتقوله دا انت اصل مش عارف حاجة فى جاجة
ومش بتعرف تتكلم باحترام 
لكن انا عندى مشكلة حقيقية وئلى هايحلها ناس بتحس وبتفهم وبتقدر
وانت ولا حاجة من دول 
علفكرة انا مش مستنى اراء من حد زيك علشان انت مش عارف حتى تفهم ولا تتكلم ئلى يتكلم يتكلم باحترام ويقدر الموقف


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2012)

سلام للجميع بلا استثناء
اسمحوا لي بتعليق صغير، وأرجو أن لا يزعل أحد مني يا أجمل إخوة أحباء... فبصراحة أنا أرى أن الحديث ابتعد تماماً عن السؤال الأصلي والأساسي، وممكن فتح اي نقاش في موضوع مستقل عوض الدخول في مناقشات تخص المتناقشين فقط بعيداً عن واضع المشكلة، لأنها مشكلة شخصية طلب فيها أن يسمع مجرد آراء، والآراء ليست قاطعة ولا تُحدد أساس المشكلة لأنها تختلف من شخص لآخر، وكل واحد وضع رأيه الشخصي ورؤيته في الموضوع، لعله يكون مُصيب أو يمس شيء ما من علاج المشكلة، ولكن كل كلامنا ليس كلام قاطع مانع لأننا لسنا في مكانه ونحيا معه ونعرف دقائق الموضوع كله بكل تفاصيله، لأننا تكلمنا وكتبنا حسب ما قرأنا وفهمنا وكل واحد حسب خبرته وما يراه، وأرجو أن تسامحوا تدخلي ومش قصدي حقيقي اتدخل، بس لما حبيت أقرأ التعليقات وجدتها في النهاية أصبجت مع الأعضاء وبعضهم البعض وتوسعت كثيراً بدون أي داعي....

أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير، كونوا معافين​


----------



## morgan-10 (7 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام للجميع بلا استثناء
> اسمحوا لي بتعليق صغير، وأرجو أن لا يزعل أحد مني يا أجمل إخوة أحباء... فبصراحة أنا أرى أن الحديث ابتعد تماماً عن السؤال الأصلي والأساسي، وممكن فتح اي نقاش في موضوع مستقل عوض الدخول في مناقشات تخص المتناقشين فقط بعيداً عن واضع المشكلة، لأنها مشكلة شخصية طلب فيها أن يسمع مجرد آراء، والآراء ليست قاطعة ولا تُحدد أساس المشكلة لأنها تختلف من شخص لآخر، وكل واحد وضع رأيه الشخصي ورؤيته في الموضوع، لعله يكون مُصيب أو يمس شيء ما من علاج المشكلة، ولكن كل كلامنا ليس كلام قاطع مانع لأننا لسنا في مكانه ونحيا معه ونعرف دقائق الموضوع كله بكل تفاصيله، لأننا تكلمنا وكتبنا حسب ما قرأنا وفهمنا وكل واحد حسب خبرته وما يراه، وأرجو أن تسامحوا تدخلي ومش قصدي حقيقي اتدخل، بس لما حبيت أقرأ التعليقات وجدتها في النهاية أصبجت مع الأعضاء وبعضهم البعض وتوسعت كثيراً بدون أي داعي....
> 
> أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير، كونوا معافين​



هو دا ئلى انا قصدى عليه لو حد عرف قد ايه انا بتعذب مش هيتكلمو كدا 
شكر على كلامك


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2012)

morgan-10 قال:


> هو دا ئلى انا قصدى عليه لو حد عرف قد ايه انا بتعذب مش هيتكلمو كدا
> شكر على كلامك



سلام لشخصك الحبيب في ربنا يسوع
ربما لا أجسُرّ أن أدَّعي أني أشعر بحالتك 100% يمكن لأني لم أمر بها ولست قريب من شخصك الحبيب، ولكني أشعر بشيء ما من الإحباط والضيق، لأني أعلم مدى ضيق الإنسان حينما يواجه مشكلة ما تؤرق حياته، وكل واحد فينا مر بهذه النوعية من المشاكل التي تؤرق حياته وتتعبه ويبحث عن حلٌ لها، وبالطبع أنواع المشاكل تختلف من شخص لآخر، ولكنها تحتاج لمثابرة وتأني ومزيد من البحث عن الحلول، وكل واحد فينا حينما يضع مشكلته ينتظر أن يسمع كل الآراء لعل يوجد ما يمسه شخصياً ويفتح أمامه باب الحل، ولكن حينما يجد أن الموضوع تحول لنقاش خارج حدود ما كتب يحدث ضيق لأن ما يُكتب لا يخصه في شيء ما قط، فيخرج عن الهدف ولا يستريح للمناقشات..

ولذلك ومن هذا الإحساس كتبت رأيي لكي ينتبه إخوتي لهذا الموضوع فيحرصوا على أن يتناقشوا خارج موضوعك يا أجمل أخ حلو، وواجبنا كلنا أن نُصلي لك لكي يتدخل الله الحي ويعطيك نعمة وحكمة لتتصرف وفق ما يتناسب معك في نور إلهام الروح...

أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## morgan-10 (28 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك الحبيب في ربنا يسوع
> ربما لا أجسُرّ أن أدَّعي أني أشعر بحالتك 100% يمكن لأني لم أمر بها ولست قريب من شخصك الحبيب، ولكني أشعر بشيء ما من الإحباط والضيق، لأني أعلم مدى ضيق الإنسان حينما يواجه مشكلة ما تؤرق حياته، وكل واحد فينا مر بهذه النوعية من المشاكل التي تؤرق حياته وتتعبه ويبحث عن حلٌ لها، وبالطبع أنواع المشاكل تختلف من شخص لآخر، ولكنها تحتاج لمثابرة وتأني ومزيد من البحث عن الحلول، وكل واحد فينا حينما يضع مشكلته ينتظر أن يسمع كل الآراء لعل يوجد ما يمسه شخصياً ويفتح أمامه باب الحل، ولكن حينما يجد أن الموضوع تحول لنقاش خارج حدود ما كتب يحدث ضيق لأن ما يُكتب لا يخصه في شيء ما قط، فيخرج عن الهدف ولا يستريح للمناقشات..
> 
> ولذلك ومن هذا الإحساس كتبت رأيي لكي ينتبه إخوتي لهذا الموضوع فيحرصوا على أن يتناقشوا خارج موضوعك يا أجمل أخ حلو، وواجبنا كلنا أن نُصلي لك لكي يتدخل الله الحي ويعطيك نعمة وحكمة لتتصرف وفق ما يتناسب معك في نور إلهام الروح...
> ...



شكرا ليك  وعلى كلامك اللطيف وعلى اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## aymonded (28 يونيو 2012)

morgan-10 قال:


> شكرا ليك  وعلى كلامك اللطيف وعلى اهتمامك بالموضوع



ربنا يخليك ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا أجمل أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي واقدره وأقدم له كل الاحترام والتقدير، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## هالة الحب (10 يوليو 2012)

اخى اتا كنت مسلمه وللحقيقه ان كلامك غريب جدا لأن الخطيئه تقع سواء ان كانت البنت مسلمه ام مسيحيه.انت فقط تعتقد انك يمكن ان تقضى وقت سعيد معها دون ان تتحمل اعباء ولكنى احذرك ان عرف احد من اهلها سوف تكون كارثه عليك وعلى عائلتك كلها خصوصا هذه الايام حاول ان تتخلص من الشيطان بداخلك وترفق باهلك .حاول ان جعل يسوع امامك دائما ووقتها لن تفعل ذلك مع مسلمه او مسيحيه.


----------

